# Daytona frog pick up



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

Darci just HAAAAD to have these when she saw them at the Daytona expo, I remember that they were told egg feeders, but what sort I don’t know, I would like to look up the proper care on them and for that I need the name. He had 3 pairs however Darci wanted the ones that were different colors, the other two were bright red and blue. 

Frog 1 

















Frog 2


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Those are Oophaga pumilio 'San Christobal'. She bought them from Marcus @ SNDF. Nice looking pair of frogs!


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

sounds right to me.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

Just otta curiosity,, are you near Daytona,, or Vegas as your screen name suggests?

I found the answer on your my space,, I was just curious if someone had San Christobal in my back yard.. Ohh well.. Great looking frogs.

Dan


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I got a pair from Marcus as well, just a slightly different color. I remember that pair - beautiful frogs. Check out the pumilio care sheets available. I'm preparing a 20-gal tall with my own version of a vert kit and plan to put at least 6 to 8 epiphytic bromiliads on the walls. I haven't decided on the final design, but I want a small, shallow water feature in the tank such that I can devote at least half the bottom space to leaf litter and maintain a strong population of springtails since I am interested in getting froglets some day.

Thanks Marcus for some awesome frogs!


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

those are beautiful frogs! nice photos too


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

I picked up several plants at the show as well for the tank that I am building for them. They seem like really fun little frogs, it would be neat to find a little frog someday hop out of a broom. Anybody have pictures of the tanks that they have them in? Airflow, leaf litter, larger than a 10g - check.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

they both have slight bruising on the nose and head (dark spots) make sure to keep leaf litter in the QT so that they dont just dive into the glass/ plastic and continue hurting themselves. 

its normal, so dont think that these are in bad shape or anything, just know that they arent quite as hardy as larger frogs. proper supplementation is KEY with pumilio, as is a wide variety of SMALL prey items. 

james


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs, just so you know they are breeding machines!


----------

